# (☞ ͡ ͡° ͜ ʖ ͡ ͡°)☞Helen's good news!



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Yup, the title says it all. She used to have this respiratory system problem, but I vaccinated her three days with "tylosin" or something like that. And she is okay!

I also am planning to catch her today and saddle her with the duct tape


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Yea! Glad to hear she's better!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Wilbur's Mom said:


> Yea! Glad to hear she's better!


Aw thank you


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Great news!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Great news!


Yup!
Here is Helen looking smug at Rick astley lol


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

guys,
When I went outside a few days ago, a white hen was pinning Helen down and waiting for a roo to mate with her :0

Now she is separated with dozy, BFFS


----------

